# Had scan today...any guesses...UPDATE



## tryin4baby

Had my 12 week scan today, am 1 day ahead :)
Anyone want to take a guess? I think Girl, my mum thinks Boy

https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad272/TraceyScone/photo11_zps1080f841.jpg

https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad272/TraceyScone/photo21_zps1034c9c2.jpg


----------



## Elljo3

Great scan picture.

Going on the skull I would say a girl x


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you :)


----------



## tryin4baby

another pic, not sure if i can see the nub:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







10371721_494610653974210_2672346141470739867_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## tryin4baby

one more skull looks more boy in this one
 



Attached Files:







10374385_494665160635426_2027591733_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## tryin4baby

Anyone?


----------



## Zeri

I think boy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

girly x


----------



## ClairAye

:blue:


----------



## Mum2threeboys

I guess boy :blue:


----------



## Papajoey

i think your having a boy :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you all. Got a private scan 19th June so will update :)


----------



## Hoping4Four

Thinking :blue: :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you :)


----------



## kimbob89

I'll guess girl :)


----------



## Cheska

Boy


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you all


----------



## Surpriseno3

Thinking boy!


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you x


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink: lean


----------



## Leinzlove

:blue:


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you for all the gusses x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm thinking it's another pink one Hun xx


----------



## tryin4baby

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I want to know... When will you find out?


----------



## tryin4baby

19th of this month xx


----------



## Scoffey3

Boy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Not long now! Eeeeek! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

A week Thursday :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait to know. :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Message me Hun when you've had your scan xx


----------



## Rubyblu

Girl xx


----------



## tryin4baby

mrs.humphreys said:


> Message me Hun when you've had your scan xx

Will do Hun, hope your ok, will message you properly after my scan xxx


----------



## Dime Cuando

BOY. x


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you for all your guesses will update this evening, scan is at 18.50 :)


----------



## myangel167

i guess girl


----------



## tryin4baby

All of you who guessed girl...round of applause :) shes measuring spot on for date too xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you for the applause :D

Congrats on team :pink: 
Your big girl is going to absolutely adore her little sister!


----------

